# ZebraLight H52w vs H52Fw



## yelojaket (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello all - First post on the forum. After doing a fair amount of lurking/researching I pulled the trigger on my SC52w and really like it ALOT. Surprisingly bright for it's size and amazed how long a single AA lasts in this thing. 

Now on the hunt for a headlamp to pair up with SC52w and have settled on one of the new H52's. Primary usage will revolve around my deer hunting obsession (i.e. woods walking, tracking animals, field dressing, camp work etc). So my search is narrowed down to the H52w vs the H52Fw. 

Would love to hear everyone's thoughts on which would be the most versatile and best overall fit. Thanks in advance for your responses.

Greg


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 1, 2013)

How far away are you mostly working? At arm's length, the 'regular' reflector does not have a wide-enough field of view. I rather wish my H52W had a good diffuser attachment for these tasks. For walking around, the Flood-style ones have to be set pretty high (Short runtimes) to comfortably walk in rough terrain.


----------



## jorn (Oct 1, 2013)

I got a old h51fc. And i really like it. Usually use it in med 1 mode in rough terrain. And it rains alot here. The frosted f models dont loose all the center brightness. So getting the lux i need on the trail is no problem. I dont like the full flood models (mule style) for walking. You really need to crank those up a extra level or four to put the needed lux on trail. Dont have that problem with the f models.

The h52w got a xm-l so i dont think you will need the frosted lense to make it floody. Big led in a small reflector takes care of it. But the spill area will be bigger with a frosted lense. And that is always great when working on stuff at a arms.lenght.


----------



## yelojaket (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks guys for your replies. I'm looking for a do-it-all type headlamp fully realizing that some compromises will exist. If picking one thing it will be used most for, it would be navigating my way to/from my treestands, usually well off the beaten path. 

jorn- you have me pretty well convinced that the Frosty is the way to go. Spreading and smoothing the beam out some without too much compromise in its ability to throw sounds just right. In the rare event I need more throw than the F will provide, I'll have the SC52w in pocket...


----------



## jorn (Oct 2, 2013)

Thats how i ride. Headlamp with a smooth beam where i cant tell where the hotspot starts or ends. It`s brighter in the center, but it dont have a crisp hotspot dancing on the trail in front of me when walking in nasty terrain in the mountians. I loose some lux vs a non frosted, but i dont feel im loosing a huge amount of lux. So i feel its the best compromice for my headlamp use (fishingtrips/ camping etc.) Got a really throwy light in my pocket (if i need it). Lately a small, cheap, modded sipik 68 with a dedomed xp-e with more than 20000 lux . I did try to beat the crap out of the sipik because i dont trust a chepo. But after several attemts to kill it, i gave up and use it on my trips... because it`s the most throwy 14500 light i have seen and uses the same battery as my headlamp


----------



## markr6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I really like my H51w with diffuser film. I'll probably do the same if I end up getting an H52w. The center is still brighter, but not a clearly defined hot spot. I still never personally tried a frosted version, but I'm tempted to just to see the difference. I HATE having a hot spot bounce around like *jorn *said above. Throw on headlamps don't work for me in general.


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm with Jorn... I have used the H51Fw for a long time as my EDC and when I need more throw I bring an additional pocket light (Quark Neutral or SC52w). Keep in mind that if you are hiking with a light that has a bright hotspot, your eyes will adjust based on the hotspot intensity, making the spill much less useful and reducing your overall night vision for areas that are not fully illuminated.

A while back I did a comparison of the SC51Fw and a SC51w with frosted tape over the lens... the beams were very similar. So if you think you will ever want to convert your H52 to a regular lens, you may want to consider some sort of diffuser film like markr6 said instead of the permanent frosted glass. Also, in my opinion, the frosted glass has a very significant impact on the throw of the Fw's... but it's well worth it to me.

Since you have the SC52w already, I highly recommend the H52Fw to go with it... I already pre-ordered mine to go with my SC52w. I also own the H502c and use it as a nightstand light and the H52Fw should fit in nicely between the two.


----------



## yelojaket (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks folks, great info shared here and exactly what I needed to knock me off the fence and put the H52Fw on order. Sounds like it will fit my needs perfectly as an all-purpose headlamp. Now the waiting begins...


----------



## skyrider (Oct 2, 2013)

Went through the same scenario and came to the same conclusion. H52w + diffuser film gives greatest versatility. 

Now it's wondering if the diffuser will diffuse it enough or should I get the h502...


----------



## Vesper (Oct 2, 2013)

I have the H51w and put dcfix diffuser on it that stays on about 90% of the time. It's a very nice soft beam. I do however love the fact that I can take off the diffuser when I need to. Last week I was using it without in the crawl space under the house. It was nice to have that long spot under there while inspecting. If I get the H52w I will go the same route.


----------



## tech25 (Oct 5, 2013)

I use the H51fw with dc-fix, I usually use it for close area lighting (reading/campsite) I like how it looks very natural now but I lost throw, I prob. will end up getting the H52w and put dc-fix on it as the xml-2 will be a big enough for me. for any distance I use a handheld or take the dc-fix off.


----------



## kkeyser (Oct 7, 2013)

I guess I'm the odd duck when it comes to preference on headlamps, but I much prefer the h51 beam to the h502 beam. I read all the glowing reviews of the 'new' h502 and I got it to replace my h51 I had had for years at that time. The h502 now has maybe 10 minutes of use on it, and I still use my h51 ~2-3 hours per day m-f and have for over 3 years. 

One of the problems was that the reviews seemed to indicate the floody beam was great for uses that I was familiar with, i.e. working with things at arms length, etc. It just didn't work out that way for me.


I use my headlamp in lit rooms mostly, so a wide flood of ~100 lumens is useless. I tend to use it when working on the inside casings of computers and whatnot. I really don't need something lit in my periphery on something like that. I also use it when me and my gf are sleeping on different schedules and a focused beam allows me to see what I need without lighting the entire room, thus waking her up. I haven't had a situation yet that I would have preferred my h502 over my h51. 

I would probably prefer a floodier beam with something like an 18650, but with a AA, I just think it's a waste of lumens that you just don't have to waste. 

I have kept the h502 because you never know when you will need a backup, but as far as usefulness, when you are working on something at arms length and really need to see it, the h502 just doesn't illuminate the problem sufficiently. I am not a big camper, so maybe a wide floody beam is great for walking in the woods. 

I am really looking forward to the h52 and hope it has the good hotspot with spill that the h51 has with extra lumeny goodness.


----------



## american (Oct 24, 2013)

Difference between h502 and h52fw?


----------



## Lurveleven (Oct 24, 2013)

The ZL *flood* lights (like H502) distributes all the light evenly without a hotspot. The ZL *floody* lights (like H52F) uses a reflector and diffuser. The diffuser spreads out the hotspot, the hotspot gets wider and will perfectly blend into the spill. The spill also gets wider. IMO the flood lights are not very useful because of the very low lux and the lack of hotspot, the floody lights are much more useful.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 24, 2013)

Lurveleven said:


> IMO the flood lights are not very useful because of the very low lux and the lack of hotspot, the floody lights are much more useful.



I agree, except when you're doing up-close work. Or something like working in an attic or crawl space. Someone recently posted a photo comparing the two types in an attic; in this application the flood looked much more useful. Personally, I don't own a flood and never run into applications where I need one. Just depends on what activities you get in to.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Pre-ordered the H52w but thinking of changing it to H52fw. For as long as I have owned the H51w, I have always used it with the DC-fix diffuser film for a more floody beam. If I know for sure the diffusion technique used by Zebralight is better (less light loss) than DC-fix, it would be a no brainer to buy the H52fw. Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 11, 2013)

I know of DC-Fix as a diffuser, but I have no actual experience with it... I once compared the Zebra's frosted glass offering with a regular ZL with frosted "scotch" tape and the results were similar... I have a feeling that the ZL frosted glass will diffuse the beam even more than the DC Fix, but I could definitely be wrong. 

That being said, my EDC for years was an H51Fw and now it is my new H52Fw...

If there is really no chance that you will want/need to remove the diffuser for more throw, the Fw will probably be more efficient with the frosted glass (although unlikely noticeable to human eye) and potentially more diffused... I'm not sure of your usage, budget, or space requirements, but I EDC my H52Fw (previously H51Fw) and bring my SC52w if I think I will need throw (i.e. outdoors) and I often bring both with the SC clipped at the bottom of my pocket and the H clipped at the top of my pocket. The H52Fw on a headband and the SC52w in the hand also works very well... but I usually use my H501w or H502c as an actual headband.

So if you can afford it, you may want to consider an H52Fw/SC52w combo or even an H52Fw/H52w combo... If only one light is an option, you may want to stick with the H52w and diffuser film for now. If you are ever outdoors and need more throw, and all you have is the H52Fw, you will probably wish you could remove the diffuser, and you can't.


----------



## tech25 (Nov 11, 2013)

It appears to me that the frosted lens diffuses the beam much smoother then the DC-Fix, the dc-fix seems to blur out the hotspot where the frosted lens not only blurs it-but also spreads the light from the hotspot into the flood. For the record- I use the dc-fix on my h51fw as I mostly use it for reading and bbq as I like a nice flood... my next headlamp is prob going to be the h602w...


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 11, 2013)

tech25 said:


> It appears to me that the frosted lens diffuses the beam much smoother then the DC-Fix, the dc-fix seems to blur out the hotspot where the frosted lens not only blurs it-but also spreads the light from the hotspot into the flood. For the record- I use the dc-fix on my h51fw as I mostly use it for reading and bbq as I like a nice flood... my next headlamp is prob going to be the h602w...



The H51fw isn't diffused enough that you have to use dc-fix?


----------



## tech25 (Nov 11, 2013)

For daily use or hiking it is- its floody to light up a larger area with an undefined hotspot- just for reading I like the whole page to be lit up evenly, also most of my flashlight use is closer range so i like the beam to be more even across- so that I don't focus on just where the beam is aimed at. I prefer moving my head around and not the light.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's a good question and a tough call without seeing both. But I liked the effect of the d-c-fix on my H51w so much that I ordered my H600w with the intent of using it and never taking it off. I feel it gives a better compromise between regular and frosted - less focused hot spot and no tunnel vision. I even ordered the H52w and I'll put d-c-fix on it right away as well.

I was backpacking in the dark last friday night and the H600w with d-c-fix was perfect. After hiking for an hour, I forgot the film was on since there was still a definite hot spot. Without it, I would be moving my head around a lot which is so annoying.


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 12, 2013)

tech25 said:


> It appears to me that the frosted lens diffuses the beam much smoother then the DC-Fix, the dc-fix seems to blur out the hotspot where the frosted lens not only blurs it-but also spreads the light from the hotspot into the flood. For the record- *I use the dc-fix on my h51fw *as I mostly use it for reading and bbq as I like a nice flood... my next headlamp is prob going to be the h602w...



So you put DC-Fix on the already frosted glass of an Fw light? I can't even imagine what effect that would have... but if it works for your usage, that's great.

And yes, it sounds like you will definitely like the 502/602 styles... You may want to consider the H502c for it's high CRI and nice tint... It seems like it would make an excellent reading light... You will sacrifice lumens, but for up close stuff, you may not need them.


----------



## tech25 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, I put the DC-Fix on the frosted lens, what I get now is a hotspot- on the lower/med level- that covers both pages of a hardcover book. Indoors, I dislike the hotspot and I do not miss the extra lumens. When i am outdoors, its not too noticeable, so I take the DC-Fix off. Thanks for your suggestion, I am going to check out the H502c.


----------



## larcal (Dec 8, 2013)

"That being said, my EDC for years was an H51Fw and now it is my new H52Fw..."


Cool, Holygeeze. Wondering if you've noticed any differences between these besides the increase in efficiency. For instance, I've seen it said that the 52f has lost a little throw from the 51f and gained slightly bigger center and not sure I'd like that if true. Maybe you disagree?, or have noticed other diffs?

Looks like they have dropped or decided not to update the high cri version that jorn has, --the h51Fc. No h52fc offered. Too bad

Thanks


----------



## Tapis (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry to bump this thread, but I'm about to buy an H52Fw and wonder, since this thread is about a year old, whether Zebralight will come out in the next 2-3 months with an H53Fw model. How often does the company update their lights?


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 18, 2014)

The short answer is: I don't think so.

Go to Zebralight website and check out the "Compare all models" page. It tells you all the lights that are currently sold and the ones that will be available. 

While you are there, ask them directly. Who knows they might surprise you.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks. Last question before ordering: Is the H600Fw just the 18650 version of the H52Fw? Cause it's so much more powerful, 970 vs 266 lumens


----------



## mega_lumens (Oct 19, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Thanks. Last question before ordering: Is the H600Fw just the 18650 version of the H52Fw? Cause it's so much more powerful, 970 vs 266 lumens


 Yes you can say that. H600Fw is a floody light that only uses 18650 which is why it can pump out so many lumens compared to H5x series that are made to accept AA cells.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Thanks. Last question before ordering: Is the H600Fw just the 18650 version of the H52Fw? Cause it's so much more powerful, 970 vs 266 lumens



Zebralight lists the H600Fw as having the same beam profile as the H32Fw. I think this is because the heads of those lights are the same size, while the head of the H52Fw is smaller.

Yes the H600Fw is more powerful, but it is also bigger. While bigger than the H52Fw, the H600Fw is still a very small 18650 light. Detached from the headband, it's definitely a belt or even pocket EDC light. Which one to get? Which one do you want to get?


----------



## Tapis (Oct 19, 2014)

I'll definitely get the H600Fw cause I won't use much the headband and don't carry my flashlights in my jeans' pockets. I prefer to have them instead in my jacket's from pockets.

I went to order the light directly from Zebralight using their faster delivery service (DHL) this time (I'm still waiting for my SC62w ordered 4 weeks ago to arrive). But oddly, they don't ship DHL to East Europe where I am on vacation presently, although DHL has an office here. I guess I'll buy it from Illumination Supply, along with the Olight S15R as a present for a close friend as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## toobig (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: ZebraLight H52Fw Beacon Mode*

I just purchased two ZebraLight H52Fw to use on trips overseas. Just the ticket for traveling: small and lightweight and sturdy.
Has anyone made a recent purchase of this model? Both of mine in strobe mode only have a half second strobe and a very rapid strobe. No beacon modes. Did they drop beacon or are mine defective?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: ZebraLight H52Fw Beacon Mode*

It only has two beacon/strobe modes; 4Hz strobe at H1 and 19Hz strobe at H1

http://www.zebralight.com/H52Fw-AA-Floody-Headlamp-Neutral-White_p_121.html


----------



## toobig (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: ZebraLight H52Fw Beacon Mode*

Thanks kj2 for the answer. I will getting ZL H600w soon and I'm guessing it will have beacon.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: ZebraLight H52Fw Beacon Mode*



toobig said:


> Thanks kj2 for the answer. I will getting ZL H600w soon and I'm guessing it will have beacon.



Yeah my H600w has more blinky modes. I figured my H52w was just an older version...and it is (the one with a smooth body, not ribbed). But I guess neither version has the additional blinky modes.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: ZebraLight H52Fw Beacon Mode*

Had a little scare with my H52w last night. I checked the battery that was in it and only got one flash. So I went to swap it out with a charged Eneloop in storage, got the preflash, but then it wouldn't turn on.

I tried 2 more Eneloops, but no luck. I figured they were dead, but that didn't make sense since I just charged them about 9 months ago. I then tried a new alkaline with the same results.

After cleaning the threads, I notived a small black piece of metal or plastic. Once I wiped the threads clean, everything was OK.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: ZebraLight H52Fw Beacon Mode*

Always scary when your light doesn't turn on, while you know battery and light are OK.


----------



## ahtoxa11 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: ZebraLight H52Fw Beacon Mode*

I have the H52w and I don't find the beam too spotty for reading, even. The H52w is a pretty good compromise for decent throw and enough spill, to where you can use this as a sole light for camping/hiking/backpacking trips.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: ZebraLight H52Fw Beacon Mode*



kj2 said:


> Always scary when your light doesn't turn on, while you know battery and light are OK.



I thought "oh no, Zebralight finally got me!" for a minute! But all 6 lights still going strong.


----------

